# WinCC felxible: Bild aufrufen durch Variable



## interohr (16 November 2007)

Guten Tag
 Ich möchte ein "Notaus-Bild" mit Quittierung einblenden, sobald der Notaustaster betätigt wird. Habe beim "Notaus-Bild" ->Animation-> Sichtbarkeit aktiviert und eine Variable gesetzt. (Merker und Word). Es reagiert aber nicht. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## volker (16 November 2007)

mit animation kannst du diverse felder/texte etc ein/ausblenden aber keine bilder anspringen.

benutze in der variablen die funktion 'bei grenzwert überschritten'


----------



## interohr (17 November 2007)

*...verstehe nur Bahnhof*

Sorry Volker, aber ich bin Anfänger in WinCCflexible. Die Möglichkeiten mit der Animation habe ich alle ausprobiert. Bezieht sich nur auf den Bildinhalt und nicht auf das Bild.
Wie mache ich einen Bildaufruf mit einer Variable?


----------



## volker (17 November 2007)

definiere eine variable vom typ byte
bei dieser var unter ereignisse bildanwahl 'bei grenzwert überschritten' wählen
als grenzwert ogr=1

in der steuerung
dieser var den wert 2 zuweisen.

so nun muss die var ja irgendwann wieder auf 0 gesetzt werden.
dies kannst du in der steuerung machen oder im panel.
z.b. durch einen tastendruck
oder
du gibst dem aufgerufenen bild eine funktion.
'bei aufbau' die funktion 'wert setzen' hier die var auf 0 setzen


----------



## HDD (17 November 2007)

Hi,
ich hab Dir ja Gestern im Chat schon geschrieben gib mal Störmeldung in der Suchfunktion ein.
Hier noch ein Link bei dem Du was lernen kannst.

https://support.automation.siemens....tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=16502367&treeLang=de

HDD


----------



## interohr (17 November 2007)

*Danke Voler und HDD...habe einfachere Lösung...*

....gefunden:

Man definiere eine Varialble "Notaus ausgeloest" von Typ Bool

diese Variable markieren

Unter Ereignisse ->Wertänderung -> Systemfunktionen -> Bilder ->Aktiviere Bild das Notausbild auswählen, das zuvor erstellt wurde

Eine "Notaus Rest" Taste erstellen, die "Notaus ausgeloest" rücksetzt und nur aktiv ist, sobald "E_Notaus" auf 1 ist.


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 November 2007)

Ja sicher, man kann sicher die Frikadelle auch am Knie festnageln.....
Schaue dir mal bei Verbindungen den "Bereichszeiger an".
Da kannst du auch Bilder aufrufen.....   Und zum quittieren nimmst du vielleicht einen unsuchtbaren Button über dein Bild "NOT-AUS"....

Oder einfach eine Reaktion auf den Hardwareknopf, der deine Not-Auskette resettet ????

Warum macht ihr euch denn das Leben noch zusätzlich selber schwer ????


----------



## HDD (18 November 2007)

Ja und das macht er dann so für alle Störmeldungen.
Ich frage mich nur warum es da sowas schon fertig gibt ?????

HDD


----------

